# Google Chromebook: My review.



## Saga (Dec 28, 2012)

I received this computer for Christmas and am so far pleased with it, and it is one if not the best PC I have ever owned. The feature that sticks out the most about it to me is the advertised "7 second boot up". This is completely true, and it makes power conservation and general use of the PC very convenient - a lock feature exists but is not necessary as you could just shut down the computer and start it up whenever you need it.
The OS (chromeOS) is simple and easy to learn. I had it all but 20 minutes and could already work my way around the whole system. The OS's design look as if it is a desktop verion of Android, with an app drawer and a dock. However, no icons or widgets can be paced on the desktop, just on the taskbar. 
Since there is no _real_ desktop, the PC runs fast, and this contributes to the 7 second startup. All of the computer's apps and files are stored on Google Chrome, so the PC's memory and hard drive is partitioned off and will remain in an out-of-the-box condition for the life of the PC. 
The Chromebook can *not* run .exe files or run any games for windows, mac, or linux as it is a completely different OS (this seems to be a frequent question).
Google has ported thier own versions of common packages, such as an iTunes alternative that sources from the google Play Store.
It runs internet games such as Happy Wheels on normal setting with ease, and on enhanced settings with some occasional lag. 
The battery life is incredible for the size of the PC - 8-9 hours on a 100% charge. The wifi antennae isn't the best but still reaches far enough to be available throughout every room in your house. 

I havent had any gripes over this PC, and doubt I ever will. I would recommend this to anyone really, however for the steam gamers out there... you would be disappointed as there is not currently Steam for ChromeOS or heavy games for ChromeOS.
8/10 stars.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 28, 2012)

But... What DO you do with it?  I mean, this is supposed to be a review but all you said is that it can buy media through Google Play, run one Flash game, it does't run Steam and it boots fast.  You've tried to review it but you havn't really said much of anything about what you even use it for.  What about productivity tools?  Does it support software that's compatible with files from Microsoft Office?  Or media creation tools and formats?  Connectivity?  What's the selection of Apps for ChomeOS like?  How is it for viewing media?  Be it streaming 1080p from YouTube or watching high definition downloaded media in MKV containers?

...You didn't even say which Chromebook you had, there have been five different models of Chromebook, with hardware ranging from Celerons to Atoms to Exynos (ARM), the specific model you're using maters a fair bit.


----------



## Saga (Dec 28, 2012)

AshleyAshes said:


> But... What DO you do with it?  I mean, this is supposed to be a review but all you said is that it can buy media through Google Play, run one Flash game, it does't run Steam and it boots fast.  You've tried to review it but you havn't really said much of anything about what you even use it for.  What about productivity tools?  Does it support software that's compatible with files from Microsoft Office?  Or media creation tools and formats?  Connectivity?  What's the selection of Apps for ChomeOS like?  How is it for viewing media?  Be it streaming 1080p from YouTube or watching high definition downloaded media in MKV containers?
> 
> ...You didn't even say which Chromebook you had, there have been five different models of Chromebook, with hardware ranging from Celerons to Atoms to Exynos (ARM), the specific model you're using maters a fair bit.


It does not run any media from Windows.
As far as media creation, since *IT DOES NOT RUN ANYTHING MADE FOR WINDOWS *you cannot use any media creation tools that exist only for windows and mac.
None exist on the chrome store either.
Now - since only a few people on here now what the hell you're talking about on the bottom, I figured I didnt need to go over such specifics, especially when I dont even know what you're talking about.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 28, 2012)

cyanogen said:


> It does not run any media from Windows.
> As far as media creation, since *IT DOES NOT RUN ANYTHING MADE FOR WINDOWS *you cannot use any media creation tools that exist only for windows and mac.
> None exist on the chrome store either.
> Now - since only a few people on here now what the hell you're talking about on the bottom, I figured I didnt need to go over such specifics, especially when I dont even know what you're talking about.



You still havn't answered the all important question of 'What can it do?'  You're still just listing more of what it CAN'T do.  You havn't described it as having any functional use at all really.


----------



## Saga (Dec 28, 2012)

Why don't you just write the review for me? You obviously know EVERYTHING about it, right? I don't understand the need for your complaints if you already know everything you're asking.


----------



## thoron (Dec 28, 2012)

From what I can gather, Google Chromebooks only real use is for internet viewing. Unless it can move beyond that, its market will be limited almost intirely to web surfers and not much else. It likely won't catch on in a business setting in its current state.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 28, 2012)

cyanogen said:


> Why don't you just write the review for me? You obviously know EVERYTHING about it, right? I don't understand the need for your complaints if you already know everything you're asking.


If you're writing a review it's best to give the model of chromebook you have, otherwise the reader won't know which one you're on about. 

You wouldn't say "This laptop I have here is great for playing games. It can play battlefield 3 at high settings", the reader doesn't know you're talking about an Alienware m17x with intel i7 3.0 Ghz extreme (for the sake of example, i'm not sure if this chip even exists) with nvidia gtx 580m running BF3 at high detail at 1920x1080 with 6x FXAA.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 28, 2012)

What is with the hostility? Someone is asking questions about your review and you can't answer it? Just answer the questions, sheesh it gives people a better idea about the product anyways.


----------



## shteev (Dec 28, 2012)

Essentially it's an internet media consuming device - and you can use Google Drive for documents and presentations and productive things. Anything Chrome can do, this computer can do - and for some, that's enough.
Think of it as a barebones PC with one use: connecting to the 'net.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 29, 2012)

shteev said:


> Essentially it's an internet media consuming device - and you can use Google Drive for documents and presentations and productive things. Anything Chrome can do, this computer can do - and for some, that's enough.
> Think of it as a barebones PC with one use: connecting to the 'net.



And this is different from other android enabled devices....how...?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 29, 2012)

No desktop, and no running of software or .exe files sounds horrible.

This sounds like a more limited tablet in laptop form, which I just find to be silly, unless you need a physical keyboard and larger screen with no touch functionality for some reason.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 29, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> And this is different from other android enabled devices....how...?


I think that's mostly the point of the Chromebook - An inexpensive portable computer with a full keyboard that runs web apps. Google Docs should be available, as well as anything that will run on the Chrome browser. The Chrome Web Store is actually pretty similar to the Android Play Store, except that instead of content, you're mostly getting apps and extensions for Chrome. That said, since it's Chrome, you should be able to access web content like YouTube, etc.

Really, there's not much of a reason for Chromebooks to exist when considering that it basically is tablet guts in a laptop form factor running an operating system that isn't well-supported or standardized. Interesting, neat I guess for a web browser, but it doesn't really do anything that a tablet or laptop doesn't for the same price, which is the major reason why netbooks died off. I guess it's good for someone who wants a slightly bigger screen and a better keyboard?


----------

